# RESOLVED MP3 file properties - not able to add artist, album etc



## Joefireline

Hi all,
I have no idea how to sort this one.
On a few of my MP3 files, I can not add the album, artist etc, there is just no option to add it! It was not in there in the first place. See below image. I am in the right place for it - Properties, Summary, Advanced.










Any help would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: MP3 file properties - not able to add artist, album etc*

Hi Joe :wave:

That is strange. Can you use the advanced tag editor in Windows Media Player to add details?

Go into your library. Select 'Songs' from the sidebar. Then, right click on a song and select 'Advanced tag editor'. There, you can use the different tabs to add song and artist info.


----------



## Joefireline

*Re: MP3 file properties - not able to add artist, album etc*



TheMatt said:


> Hi Joe :wave:
> 
> That is strange. Can you use the advanced tag editor in Windows Media Player to add details?
> 
> Go into your library. Select 'Songs' from the sidebar. Then, right click on a song and select 'Advanced tag editor'. There, you can use the different tabs to add song and artist info.


Hi,
Hmm, I actully can't open it in WMP, I thought I opened it before, obviously not. Winamp plays it fine. I can't get onto the advanced tag to edit it.
With one of the songs, I tried using MediaConvert to change it from MP3 to MP3 again, to see if this changes anything, but it didn't effect.

I just tried what you said to do, just within winamp, and it actully seems to have corrected it! And WMP will actully play it now.
Thanks!


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: MP3 file properties - not able to add artist, album etc*

You're welcome. :smile:


----------



## avexhype

ok sorry to bump this guys but Im glad I found this page because I get the same problem and theres not much information on the internet about this. Anyways I get the same problem as the thread starter, when I try to edit mp3 file properties via windows explorer almost everything is gone and only those 3 things show up and even those cannot be edited. If I try, I get the error " a disk error occured during a write operation". Its weird because this has happened to me about 3 times TO THE SAME MP3 file. all the attributes are gone. in Windows Media Player 11, if I go to the advanced tag editor, everything is there and can be edited. 

Also when playing the effected mp3, the visualization in WMP11 is slow and choppy, and its only like that when playing that specific mp3 file. One more thing Ive noticed is when playing that certain mp3, I get an FF audio decoder icon in the system tray (that I usually get when playing DivX or XviD encoded video files (which require codecs in order to play)) and it only appears when playing that mp3.

I've read before that this has to do with Windows Media Player Licensing policies or something, but I dont know. Also the file does not play on Real Player, and a few other programs. Also when trying to burn the mp3 to a CD using WMP11, it says an error occurred with no description and you cannot burn it to a CD. I had to use another program. strange. 

Anyone know what this is? thanks.


----------



## Paul Campbell

Or... you could use "Universal Tag Editor", an excellent tool from http://www.mp3tag.de/en/


----------

